# Virgin Narrows Management plan



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Zion national parks Virgin Narrows Management plan is open for comment: NPS PEPC - Virgin River Comprehensive River Management Plan

Below is an excerpt which will be of interest to those who asked for a higher flow limit. Put simply they felt flow limits were outside the scope of a management plan. To get higher flow limits the paddling community will have to sway the Superintendent’s Compendium. 



> The National Park Service considered public
> comment regarding the desire to float
> segments of the Virgin River within Zion
> National Park at higher than current flow
> ...


----------

